
Fever effect - shawndumas
https://embraceasd.com/the-fever-effect/
======
amelius
Rhonda Patrick has an information-dense talk on sulforaphane.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zz4YVJ4aRfg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zz4YVJ4aRfg)

~~~
justtopost
Rhonda is a rare gem of critical thinking in the wild west of nutrition
science. I cannont suggest her enough. I do wish she would make more layman-
accessable content, but am loathe to ever ask anyone to dumb themselves down.
Very dense in information and theory, but assumes an understanding of some
basic biology to follow. I think her appearances on the Rogan podcast are the
easiest to parse for most.

------
jimmytidey
I've often noticed that I'm weirdly productive with a low level illness. It's
as though my focus is improved .

~~~
orev
Similar to having a single drink or two. It dulls the brain just enough to
remove internal distracting thoughts, but not enough to dull all higher
thought functions.

~~~
noir_lord
Sleep deprivation (I’m an insomniac) has a similar effect if I have a lot of
grindy work to do there is a point between tired and exhausted where I can
hammer through it.

It’s a but like the balmer peak though.

------
jozydapozy
Seems like the virus has a greater chance of spreading when its host is
behaving more social.

~~~
empath75
I have a probably TMI story about a case of food poisoning my wife and I had
that was prefaced by us being especially frisky for a few hours — we even both
said something to each other about how unusual it was. I’ve always wondered if
there was a connection.

~~~
Udik
I see a possible multi-billion research program there.

------
DoreenMichele
I used to spend a lot of time on an alternative medicine forum whose primary
goal was to provide support for parents of children with ASD and similar
conditions. They primarily were focused on metal poisoning, but some kids were
being treated for infection, such as PANDAS.

Perhaps some cases of ASD involve infection and fever helps suppress it a bit.

------
jack_pp
I belive this is caused by anti-inflammatory medication and not by the fever
itself.

There is plenty of research linking brain fog with inflammation. I myself am
far more social on ibuprofen than the default and I suggest you try this
yourself; try taking 400-600mg ibuprofen even when not sick but "not feeling
like yourself" and notice the effects.

EDIT: Reading the article further they tried to give sulforaphane to patients
and they saw improvements. This compound is believed to have anti-inflammatory
and neuro-protective effects (
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5225737/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5225737/)
).

~~~
Reason077
Be cautious when taking ibuprofen regularly and/or in large doses, and be
aware of potential side effects.

Ibuprofen can cause gastrointestinal problems (eg stomach ulcers), and has
also been linked to reduced male fertility.

~~~
codetrotter
> has also been linked to reduced male fertility.

Short term while actively using it, or even long term after you stop using it?

~~~
justtopost
Long term when used as a child, possibly negligable in adults, but likely was
my understanding.

~~~
etiam
Here are a couple of the discussions on HN

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18787086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18787086)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16254760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16254760)

------
epx
I have a hypothesis that getting sick (and taking the necessary rest to heal)
is beneficial to mental health. The current culture of taking a pill and
plough on regardless might be a cause of these epidemic spread of depression,
etc.

------
criveros
"Obviously making people purposely sick would be unethical"

What if it could save or improve their lives?

